# 350 legend ammo



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was at Knudsons today looking for steel shot they only had ten gauge shells but they had about thirty boxes of 350. Said only one box a day per person. So ya take someone with you!
Roger


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

roger15055 said:


> I was at Knudsons today looking for steel shot they only had ten gauge shells but they had about thirty boxes of 350. Said only one box a day per person. So ya take someone with you!
> Roger


A place that I occasionally drive a ways to for shotgun shells, primers etc. has posted signs (paraphrased) " ...one box per *carload* of people ...we're not here to sell something in short supply to your carload of relatives most of whom don't know what end of the barrel a bullet comes out of so you can then turn around sell what you don't want at an inflated cost at a gun show and thus make money off of us." And I've seen them practically toss a customer out of the store that took exception to this. Good for them.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> A place that I occasionally drive a ways to for shotgun shells, primers etc. has posted signs (paraphrased) " ...one box per *carload* of people ...we're not here to sell something in short supply to your carload of relatives most of whom don't know what end of the barrel a bullet comes out of so you can then turn around sell what you don't want at an inflated cost at a gun show and thus make money off of us." And I've seen them practically toss a customer out of the store that took exception to this. Good for them.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Wonder if they let you buy 4 tires or just one.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

9mm high power- what I meant by that is to be able to get two boxes. I should have made myself more clear. I hate the ammo hoarders!!!! One for fine tuning one for season. Seems like everyone I know is buying the 350 legend caliber this year that is why I posted that to help others. And me well sticking with the proven warrior the 44mag I am not changing what I know works been hunting with them since 1987. I agree 100 percent with you. I went to get steel shot for my son and I for duck opener in zone 2 next weekend I bet I went to eight different places. One store said they got 20 boxes of steel shot in and a guy bought all of them!!!! Come on what the heck !!! You going to use that much or you going to post it and make fifteen dollars a box !!! Not Right..
Roger


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

On Target in Kalamazoo had about 30 boxes of Hornady 170g for $31 a box (20) on Monday.

Bought my BIL a couple boxes for his birthday...


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

sure would love LeveRevolutions to come back on the shelf at the same price.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cabelas had a pretty healthy supply last mid week as well.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

NorthernMich said:


> sure would love LeveRevolutions to come back on the shelf at the same price.


Will come back some day but not at old prce. Dollar is sinking fast--all the free money what should we expect??


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

FireDoc66 said:


> Cabelas had a pretty healthy supply last mid week as well.


Which one? I was at the Dundee store last Saturday and employee told me they had 350L when they opened. But if you weren't there for the first 10 minutes, you're hosed & empty handed.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can always shop in the comfort of your own living room.









.350 Legend Ammo


In-stock best prices for 350 Legend Ammo | Cheap 350 Legend Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com




ammoseek.com


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You can always shop in the comfort of your own living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks yooper. Well aware. I'm stocked with everything but Federal 180 gr, which worked best with my Axis XP. I now have the Axis II XPHB and need to figure out which patterns best, but still need the Federal 180gr which is toughest to find.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

will be trying some Herter's, think they are 180s.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I ordered winchester 180 from cabelas.
$27 a box, free shipping over 50


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

This thread makes me cry. When I built my AR in 350 L a couple years ago I bought 200 rounds (10 boxes) of Federal Power Skok 180s because there was $5/box rebate. End price was $12/box with free shipping. I figured that was a lifetime supply.

I used 10 rounds to sight in (0nly needed 3, but it was fun to shoot). I've used three more on deer. I might use a few more to confirm the scope settings if I decide to hunt with it this year.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

mac66 said:


> This thread makes me cry. When I built my AR in 350 L a couple years ago I bought 200 rounds (10 boxes) of Federal Power Skok 180s because there was $5/box rebate. End price was $12/box with free shipping. I figured that was a lifetime supply.


I double ordered 5 boxes at 25 each of hertz from cabelas. Free shipping. Best option I could find


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Bass pro in auburn hills had about a dozen boxes of 350 legend yesterday. If I owned one I would have bought a few. There wasn’t much in the ammo isle other than that and buck shot. I suspect they had just put the 350 out on the shelf.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

200 Round Case - 350 Legend 180 Grain Power Point Winchester Super X Ammo - X3501 | SGAmmo.com


200 Round Case of 350 Legend 180 Grain Power Point Winchester Super X Ammo For SaleSKU# X350110 Boxes per 200 Round CaseMuzzle Velocity - 2100 FPS




www.sgammo.com





Got this in my email today. Ordered from them before.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Dunham's in adrian had 6 boxes, winchester 180gr.


----------

